# Rock am Ring 2011 3. – 5. Juni



## Soramac (18. November 2010)

Das alljährliche bekannte Rock Festival Rock am Ring / im Park wird auch wieder 2011 statt finden und ja.. vor 2 Tagen wurden ein paar Bands auf der Seite bekannt geben und zwei Bands sind schonmal ein Muss dort hin zugehen: Volbeat und In Flames!!!! ;D

*Bands:*
*Update: 19 Jan
**
Alter Bridge NEU
A**venged Sevenfold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEU 
Beatsteaks
Bring Me The Horizion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** NEU*
*Coldplay 
Hollywood Undead NEU 
**Hurts*
*In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interpol
**Kings Of Leon
Korn **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEU*
*Madsen NEU*
[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]*Mando Diao
Selig NEU
Simple Plan NEU
Social Distortion NEU
**System Of A Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**The BossHoss *
*The Gaslight Anthem *
*Volbeat 
*[/font] 

und da Ich jetzt noch kein Thread gefunden habe, werde Ich diesen mal als offiziellen Rock am Ring 2011 Thread nennen (:

Ihr könnt hier über alles quatschen, wer hin gehen wird, welche Bands da sein werden, was man mit nehmen soll, wie man sich vorbereiten kann und ja.. eigentlich alles rund um Rock Festivals und speziell um Rock am Ring 2011.


----------



## Tyro (18. November 2010)

Werde definitiv da sein, war die letzten 3 Jahre schon da, nächste Jahr hab ich am 26. Mai meine letzte Abi Prüfung und am 30. Mai heißt es dann ab zum Ring. In Flames durft ich 08 schon live sehen und Volbeat hab ich auch schon die beiden letzten Jahre (10 und 09) gesehen, aber beide trotzdem ein Muss, vor allem Volbeat, sind live echt hammer. Hoffe nur, dass einer der drei Headliner ein etwas härterer Metal Act wird, war mir ja eigentlich zu 100% sicher (wie viele andere im Ringrocker Forum auch) das Iron Maiden als Head kommen, aber wurden ja leider dementiert, meine Hoffnung liegt jetzt ganz bei SOAD, aber mal schauen, MLK will ja bis zum VVK-Start (29.11.) alle Headliner veröffentlicht haben, dh diese und nächste Woche sollte auf alle Fälle noch was kommen, also abwarten und Tee Dosenbier trinken!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Dominau (18. November 2010)

Hmm.. vllt ins Musik Forum?
Da war/ist ja auch der Wacken-Thread


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2010)

Da müssen aber noch einige Headliner dazukommen, damit ich da wieder hin gehe...


----------



## Deanne (18. November 2010)

RaR ist nicht mein Fall. Für meinen Geschmack zuviel gemischte Musik, Indie und Hiphop. Da steh ich weniger drauf. RaR deckt halt die etwas massentauglichere Rockmusik ab und bei den Preisen lohnt es sich für mich nicht. Zudem ist mir das Publikum unsympathisch. Ich war bisher 2 mal da (einmal bekam ich ein Ticket geschenkt) und es gab nur Theater auf dem Campingplatz, die Leute waren verkrampft und für viele war es mehr Showlaufen als Festival-Spaß. 

Dann doch lieber wieder auf's Breeze. Wobei da ja im letzten Jahr auch so tollen Bands wie "We Butter The Bread With Butter" auftreten durften...


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2010)

Der beste Ort, wenn man sich ansteckende Krankheiten holen will. Und um schlechte Musik zu hören.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

ich bin am start 

RaR Flosse \o


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum man sich freiwillig RaR antut. Zum größten Teil sind dort eh nur Festival-Touristen, die Preise sind überteuert und das Line up wird auch jedes Jahr schlechter.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2010)

Volbeat soll live gut sein? Die Jungs können live mal gar nichts.

Ohne Knaller wie Ratm ist RaR meiner Meinung nach nur ein 0815 Event, bei dem fast jede Band austauschbar wäre. :/


----------



## Jester (18. November 2010)

In Flames wären ein Anreiz. Aber die seh ich auch irgendwann nochmal auf nem anständigen Festival.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

ja voll mainstream & so....
bei fast jedem festival ist das line up austauschbar...
ich hab gehört billy talent so kommen das würd das ganze noch besser machen


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Hat mit "Mainstream"(Unwort des Jahres 2010) nichts zu tun.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Ich dachte das Unwort des Jahres ist dieser komische Vulkan auf Island `? =O


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2010)

Ich bin vermutlich nicht da... so ein gemischtes Festival ist irgendwie komisch, Wacken dann wieder vermutlich.
Dafür noch VanCanto und Sonata Arctica in nächster Zeit


----------



## NexxLoL (18. November 2010)

Wenn noch ein paar Bands nach meinem Geschmack auftreten, werde ich auf jeden Fall da sein, bis jetzt sieht es ja nicht so gut aus ^^
BTW: Das wird mein erstes Festival, auf was muss ich mich da vorbereiten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein paar Bands nach meinem Geschmack auftreten, werde ich auf jeden Fall da sein, bis jetzt sieht es ja nicht so gut aus ^^
> BTW: Das wird mein erstes Festival, auf was muss ich mich da vorbereiten?


Würd zur Vorbereitung auf ein anderes Festival mit besserer Atmo gehen. Sonst biste von sowas am Ende enttäuscht ohne es richtig erlebt zu haben :S


----------



## NexxLoL (18. November 2010)

Vielleicht werde ich ja als "Vorgeschmack" ein Festival finden, das meinem Musikgeschmack entspricht,
aber warum sollte ich denn dann noch nach Rock am Ring fahren?


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

auf jeden fall

RoR ist immer eine super stimmung 

pack dir ein paar freunde ein & los gehts 

lass dir nicht einreden das es da kacke ist, ist es nämlich nicht.
Solange dir die Mukke gefällt und du ein paar Freunde am start hast wird das nen super Wochenende


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Vielleicht werde ich ja als "Vorgeschmack" ein Festival finden, das meinem Musikgeschmack entspricht,
> aber warum sollte ich denn dann noch nach Rock am Ring fahren?


Tja gute Frage 
Aber ich kann eig das von Deanne nur bestätigen.
"Zudem ist mir das Publikum unsympathisch. Ich war bisher 2 mal da (einmal bekam ich ein Ticket geschenkt) und es gab nur Theater auf dem Campingplatz, die Leute waren verkrampft und für viele war es mehr Showlaufen als Festival-Spaß. "
Aber was du ansonsten brauchst: Massig Bier, Topf, Dosenravioli, Gaskocher, Zelt, Schlafsack (vll Isomatte), wenn du mit mehrern fährst ist vll noch nen Pavillon ganz gut.
Ansonsten: Gab glaub ich schonmal so nen Thread, was man auf nem Festival braucht, ich such grad mal^^

da: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/163593-ich-packe-meine-tasche/


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> : massig bier, Schlafsack, Ischen, Grill (ist ja sommer)



ich edite mal 

so jetzt kann nix schiefgehen


----------



## NexxLoL (18. November 2010)

Ok, an das meiste davon habe ich auch schon gedacht....bin mal gespannt wie ich das ins Auto bekommen soll, Bier für 4 Personen nimmt ja schon eine Menge Platz weg xD


----------



## xKi (19. November 2010)

werd auch im nächsten jahr wieder dabei sein, allein schon wegen volbeat, die waren 2010 schon der hammer, und das konzert in düsseldorf hat dem ganzen dann noch die krone aufgesetzt.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2010)

Sind ja maue Bands dieses Jahr. Ich meine klar, ich mag Beatsteaks, In Flames und Volbeat - auch Mando Diao und Kings of Leon finde ich nicht so doof - aber srs davon ist keine einzige Band wirklich Headlingertauglich.


----------



## Bitialis (19. November 2010)

Ne nächstes Jahr wird nicht auf RaR gegangen..
Werden immer mehr Lückenfüller-Bands die sich keiner anschaun will 
Wobei Cypress Hill natürlich schon gerockt hat  (oder gehopt? man weiß es ist )

Ne nächstes Jahr werd ich denk ich mal Nova Rock oder Download-Festival fahren  
Da sieht das Line-Up Jahr für Jahr besser aus als RaR/RiP imho. 
Außerdem isses nicht in Deutschland 

Edit: Und von den unverschämten Preisen brauch ich gar nicht anzufangen..


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Headlingertauglich.



Headlinger? Also die Band, die am längsten rumhängt oder wie?


----------



## Deanne (19. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Headlinger? Also die Band, die am längsten rumhängt oder wie?



Merowinger, Karolinger, Headlinger. Keine Ahnung von Geschichte.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2010)

Pft, ihr seid doof 
*Headliner, grml.


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2010)

Update.


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2010)

Wir haben November... es schneit, der Himmel ist grau... sofern ich den Winter überlebe, werde ich versuchen RaR zu meiden - es sei denn, es finden sich noch gute Bands.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Ich war glaub ich seit 2002 fast jedes Jahr da bis auf einem Jahr wegen Abi... aber mir ist es zu voll geworden! Wenn man nen anständigen Zeltplatz haben will muss man eigentlich schon Dienstag irgendwie da sein... 

Mal sehen dieses Jahr hab ich ausgesetzt nächstes Jahr wollte ich es von den heads abhängig machen aber bislang naja nichts was mich vom Hocker reißen würde! Beatsteaks seh ich am 14.03.2011 noch... Soad okay das wäre nen Anreiz. In Flames hab ich jetzt auch schon ein paar mal live gesehen! Gut ja aber da ich sie schon so oft gesehen habe...


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2010)

Ich verschiebe mal ins Musikforum.


----------



## NexxLoL (30. November 2010)

So, wenn SOAD da ist bin ich auch da ^^ Wollte sie schon immer mal live sehen


----------



## Gerti (30. November 2010)

Also wenns so wird wie letztes Jahr (Heaven Shall Burn, RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE, Gogol Bordello, As I lay Dying, Lamb of God, Motörhead, Stone Sour, 9mm, Broilers, Hammerfall, Kamelot,...) gehe ich denke ich vielleicht mal hin, obwohls mir eigentlich immer zu MTV und Mainstream lastig war, aber die Bands können echt was :>


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2010)

Lol Kommerzfailmtvmassenmedienmainstream openair

na viel spass >.>

da spar ich mein geld doch lieber für wacken...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2010)

Und Wacken soll nicht kommerz und mainstream sein? ...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Dezember 2010)

Slipknot sind nächstes Jahr in Europa. Daumen drücken für Rock am Ring.  



Thoor schrieb:


> Lol *Kommerzfailmtvmassenmedienmainstream* openair
> 
> na viel spass >.>
> 
> *da spar ich mein geld doch lieber für wacken*...



spielen die red hot chili peppers dieses jahr eigentlich wieder auf wacken?


----------



## Zukane (4. Dezember 2010)

Wo ist das denn ? 

Denke eher sowas wie Berlin/Köln oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> spielen die red hot chili peppers dieses jahr eigentlich wieder auf wacken?



Das waren letztes Jahr nicht die Peppers sondern die Pipers


----------



## Gerti (4. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Das waren letztes Jahr nicht die Peppers sondern die Pipers



Ich hab auch zuerst RHCP gelesen und dachte mir nur "WTF, das kann nicht sein!" beim zweiten lesen ists mir dann auch aufgefallen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Dezember 2010)

LOL =D und nen freund mir meinte noch wie geil die *peppers* letztes jahr waren


----------



## Ihateyou (4. Dezember 2010)

Hurts, Coldplay & The Gaslight Anthem sind zwar schon nice, aber das Festival hat mit Spaß eh nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2010)

Wacken weiss ich wenigstens worauf ich mich einlasse... aber all diese MTV veranstaltungen strotzen vor "wir sind so dermassen anders, wir sind so kewl" dabei ist alles der gleiche mainstream scheiss den man 1:1 kopieren kann.... :s


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Dezember 2010)

Nur weil Rock am Ring bei MTV übertragen wird, bzw. ein kleiner Teil davon, ist es keine MTV Veranstaltung und eben auch kein bisschen mehr Mainstream als Wacken.


----------



## Ihateyou (4. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nur weil Rock am Ring bei MTV übertragen wird, bzw. ein kleiner Teil davon, ist es keine MTV Veranstaltung und eben auch kein bisschen mehr Mainstream als Wacken.



Signed.

& das Publikum ist auf beiden Festivals für'n Arsch.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nur weil Rock am Ring bei MTV übertragen wird, bzw. ein kleiner Teil davon, ist es keine MTV Veranstaltung und eben auch kein bisschen mehr Mainstream als Wacken.



Nein, aber MTV versucht krampfhaft ein "Wir-sind-nicht-Mainstream" Image aufzustellen (wie gewisse User hier *hust*). Dabei ist 99% bei MTV Rock am Ring einfach nur austauschbar... Wenn ich nach Wacken fahre weiss ich das es ein Festival von kommerz und mainstream bands ist. Ich selber höre fast nur mainstream weils halt viele bands gibt die trotzdem gut klingen. Aber ich steh dazu und behaupte nicht ich sei anitmainstream.... und das festival heisst "MTV Rock am Ring" also hat MTV sehr viel damit zu tun.... und wer MTV heute mal einschaltet und sich den geistigen dünpfiff gibt der dort läuft weiss was ich meine..


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

oh man alle sind sie ja wieder so mainstream und kommerz... wenn du so willst is das ja so ziemlich jede band die ihre musik nich kostenlos zur verfuegung stellt 

hoer eher mehr terror daher kommt RaR fuer mich eh nich in frage sondern eher das with full force...

aber wenn ich richtig gehoert hab is slayer im lineup. nen anderen grund brauch man ja wohl nich...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Dezember 2010)

Eben, ihr seid alle sowas von Kommerz und darum fahr ich nächstes Jahr wieder aufs Spirit from the Street Festival.


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Eben, ihr seid alle sowas von Kommerz und darum fahr ich nächstes Jahr wieder aufs Spirit from the Street Festival.



Punk ist mal sowas von Mainstream! =D 

HUUUUMPEEELCHEN 

@Topic: weiss man eig schon ob metallica kommt? dann würd ichs mir EVTL noch überlegen


----------



## Soramac (20. Januar 2011)

*Update: 19.01.2011*


----------



## Ihateyou (26. Januar 2011)

BmtH und Interpol find ich doch ganz nice, der Rest so meh.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Januar 2011)

Selig würde ich gern mal live sehen, allerdings ist Rock am Ring dafür mehr als ungeeignet :>
SOAD habe ich vor zig Jahren mals als Vorband von Slayer gesehen - da waren sie zwar auch noch nicht bekannt aber sie waren vorallem eins: unglaublich schlecht. Ich hoffe für euch das deren Liveperformance sich um 180° gewendet hat.


----------



## NexxLoL (26. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die gesamte Mainstream und Kommerz Diskussion sowas von sinnlos. Soll halt jeder das machen/hören was ihm gefällt, und dann ist gut :/


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Selig würde ich gern mal live sehen, allerdings ist Rock am Ring dafür mehr als ungeeignet :>
> SOAD habe ich vor zig Jahren mals als Vorband von Slayer gesehen - da waren sie zwar auch noch nicht bekannt aber sie waren vorallem eins: unglaublich schlecht. Ich hoffe für euch das deren Liveperformance sich um 180° gewendet hat.




hm ja ihre liveperformance is sogar sehr gut... nur leider ihre musik seit den letzten alben nich mehr...

die war zu deiner zeit top... ^^

wobei ich mich grad frag was du so mit ca 9-10 jahren auf nem slayer konzert zu suchen hattest...

da kam nämlich ihr erstes album raus und da waren sie mit slayer unterwegs


und ab da kannte sie eigentlich auch jeder der mehr als nur mtv hörte


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wobei ich mich grad frag was du so mit ca 9-10 jahren auf nem slayer konzert zu suchen hattest...
> 
> da kam nämlich ihr erstes album raus und da waren sie mit slayer unterwegs



Kommt hin :>
Damals hab ich halt noch Metal gehört!


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Also willste mir jetzt erzählen das du mit ca. 10 Jahren auf nem Konzert warst, die No-Name Vorgruppe SoaD wegen ihrer schlechten Performance mit "SLAAAAYEEER" gröhlen und Bierbecher werfen von der Bühne gejagt hast...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Njain, aber wenn du das Bier gegen ne Cola ersetzt kommt das soziemlich hin - das war auch nicht mein erstes Konzert


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Angeber...

Dafür war ich da schon 13 und hab rumgeknutscht 

so und jetzt schluss mit ot


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dafür war ich da schon 13 und hab rumgeknutscht



Damn it!

Ich hab 2008 beim RaR Serj Tankian solo gesehen - der war ganz cool, also wird SoaD mitlerweile auch weit besser sein.
Es wird dieses Jahr tatsächlich 160€ kosten, ziemlich viel Asche.. ich mein es sind schon ziemlich viele gute Bands dabei aber sowas wie Madsen und Selig ist eben nichts wofür ich auf ein Festival fahre und erstrecht nicht für soviel Geld.
Mhn aber ich würde gerne mal Madsen als Vorband von Metallica sehen, uah das wär guuut!


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Tja und ich fahr nich hin wegen Bands wie Metallica...

Also das soll heißen ich fahre tatsächlich nich hin sondern auf's With Full Force ^^

Ich schmeiß nich so viel Geld fürn Festival aus bei dem ich mindestens 80% der Acts nich mag...

Abgesehen davon kann ich mir das zeitlich gar nich erlauben wegen lernen und arbeiten... da geht eh nur eins... will ja schließlich nochma richtig urlaub machen...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Jetzt beneide ich dich.. 
WFF hat so ein geiles Lineup!

Parkway Drive, Blood for Blood, Agnostic Front, Death by Stereo, Deez Nuts, Emil Bulls, Madball, Terror, The Ghost Inside.. das sind so alle die mir jetzt einfallen ohne mir das Lineup nochmal anzuschauen - oah f*** ich will mit!


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

ich freu mich eher auf:

cavalera conspiracy, hatebreed, MISERY INDEX !!!, SFU...

naja hoffe mal das sich da noch was ankündigt aber in vergleich zu den ganzen letzten jahren is das doch sogar n witz ^^

scheiß doch auf RaR


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Hatebreed sind total overrated, sind halt genauso wie Terror - jeder hat sie schon 100x gesehen, die Stimmung und ihre Liveperformence ist sehr gut aber letztendlich ist jeder Auftritt gleich und das wird irgendwann echt dröge.
Misery Index ist noch ziemlich geil, das ist richtig - SFU? Six Feet Under nehme ich an? Hab ich lange nichtmehr gehört..

Ich hätte ja noch lust aufs Splash dieses Jahr.. *duck und weg*
OMG ER HÖRT HIPHOP


----------



## Ihateyou (3. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hatebreed sind total overrated, sind halt genauso wie Terror - jeder hat sie schon 100x gesehen, die Stimmung und ihre Liveperformence ist sehr gut aber letztendlich ist jeder Auftritt gleich und das wird irgendwann echt dröge.
> Misery Index ist noch ziemlich geil, das ist richtig - SFU? Six Feet Under nehme ich an? Hab ich lange nichtmehr gehört..
> 
> Ich hätte ja noch lust aufs Splash dieses Jahr.. *duck und weg*
> OMG ER HÖRT HIPHOP



Misery Index fand ich ja live eher mäßig.
Mag aber auch dran gelegen haben, dass sie da um 13 Uhr gespielt haben und daher auch wirklich nichts los war.

Splash sieht bis jetzt aber wirklich richtig gut aus.


----------



## Tyro (10. Februar 2011)

Neue Bestätigungen 10.2.2011!



> Die Verwirrung um *Disturbed* hat ein Ende. Einige von euch standen nach dem Demeniti vor ein paar Wochen schon kurz vor dem Herzinfarkt. Also, freut euch auf die Jungs aus Chicago, die den Ring in diesem Jahr bereits zum vierten Mal rocken werden.
> 
> Ordentlich auf die Zwölf gibt es bei *All That Remains*, *Architects*, *August Burns Red*, *Mastodon* und *The Devil Wears Prada*. Zur harten Fraktion gesellen sich weiterhin *Alesana*, *Asking Alexandria*, *Escape The Fate* und *Times Of Grace*.



Also dieses Jahr sind die "Vertreter der harten Fraktion" echt Bombe, dazu gesellen sich ja noch Volbeat, In Flames, BMTH, Korn und SOAD!


----------



## Ihateyou (13. Februar 2011)

Trail of Dead, Trail of Dead, Trail of Dead! Großartig!


----------



## Tyro (21. März 2011)

So, was sagt ihr zur neuen Welle?
Finds sie eher schwach, bei 34 Bands interessieren mich eigentlich nur in extremo, funeral for a friend, black stone cherry, sevvendust, danzig, rise to remain und we butter the bread with butter!


----------

